# Flat River trial



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

any updates on Open??


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

VERY interested in the Derby. Any news?


----------



## tjw_128 (Jul 26, 2003)

I believe it's a Saturday derby...Qualifying is running today.


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

Q news would be good too.


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

any open callbacks?


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

There are 33 dogs back for the land blind. 

The dog & handlers are on Retriever Entry.

2,4,10,14,15,16,18,20,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,33,

39,40,41,44,46,47,49,51,55,56,57,58,63,64,65,72


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Any news on the Q?


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Tough Q. Finished last pm. Eight dogs back to the fourth. Only two dogs finished without a handle. Awards this pm.


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Any derby callbacks or news on the tests?


----------



## twmoore (Sep 15, 2009)

I am stirring this pot.....Derby is in 3rd Call backs? How about the Q???


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Ten back for fourth series of the derby.


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

do you have numbers? PLEASE.....


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Alright Frank give us some numbers. Come on Lucky number 7!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Brent McDowell said:


> do you have numbers? PLEASE.....


LOL. I feel your pain. That's why it's soo nice to have Mrs. Brenda @ a trial you're interested in. You get all the callbacks quick.


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

That was April. Not much for suspense....


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Open: 13 Dogs going to the 4th series
18,22,23,24,25,26,29,47,51,56,58,64,72

Amateur: 18 Dogs going to the 3rd series
1,3,5,12,13,16,17,21,27,33,34,36,40,42,46,48,51,53

Qual results:


#15 Shooter Hugh Arthur
#10 Lucy Hugh Arthur
#17 Gus Joe Harp
#12 Pasha Shannon Wood
RJ: #18 Chief Hugh Arthur Jam: #24 Buddy Shannon Wood


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Did the derby finish today? Thanks for the info on the other stakes! 
BM


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Brent McDowell said:


> That was April. Not much for suspense....


LOL. True. Hopefully ya hear something tonight.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Hugh Arthur and Rita Jones on the Q win with Seaside's Rogue Warrior at 30 months old. This was Rita's pick from Dora's first litter, the big slow quiet one with the big sad eyes. He's always been a talented marker, harnessing the horse power has been the challenge. Hopefully, this is the "one." You go girl!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Congratulations to Frank, Rita and Hugh on the Q win! Any word on the Derby Frank?


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Rita,

I am so happy for your Q win! Now we can run our boys in the Q without the pressure. Scratch Dora's head - I think you said you brought her home.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Derby results: 1st #4 Rambo, 2nd #21 Rex, 3rd #13 Bones, 4th #7 Oz-Mo. Congrats Benjy and Brian on Bones and Oz-Mo.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Rita !!!!!Super.....


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congrats to Kurt Dunn on the derby win with his NFC Willie pup Rambo.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Frank Jones said:


> Congrats to Kurt Dunn on the derby win with his NFC Willie pup Rambo.


*Ditto that! Rambo is a Willie x Trader puppy! Congratz Kurt!!

Aaron*


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

per Frank's post "Derby results: 1st #4 Rambo, 2nd #21 Rex, 3rd #13 Bones, 4th #7 Oz-Mo."


Congrats Brent on the 2nd with Rex.......


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Big congrats to Mr. Brent & Rex. Now give "The horse" some slack. A 2nd @ 18 months isn't half bad.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Aaron, How many pups in that Willie x Trader litter?


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you Lou and Jacob. We're excited about Rex's performance this weekend! I cannot thank Joe and Scott Harp enough for their work with the Big Dog. We're looking forward to having home for a quick 'vacation' in a few weeks before he ramps up the fall derby season.

Brent & April McDowell


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Way to go OZ-Mo, Brian, I had a chance to train with him about a month ago, and I believe you have a nice one. I also believe Sandhill's bunch will bring out the best of him. Congratulations!
Congratulayions to Lynn and Jeff!
David Barrow


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats Brent & April on Rex's Derby 2nd!!!!!!


Tim


----------



## Riverdog SC (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Brent & April with Rex!!! I'm very happy for you guys!!!!


----------



## C. Johnson (Mar 21, 2004)

Partial AM results:

1st: Lou Vreeland-Bronco
2nd: Steve Karr: Bishop


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

*Open:* I did not get all the results as soon as I ran the Open water marks and had to handle on the long retired mark I had to go run the Amateur water marks.

Glen Lake F4D Phantom MH O/H Scotty Seward
Skywatch Bronco O/H Lou Vreeland
AFC Dominator's High Spade Handler Scott Harp
FC Jaybar's Tupperware Handler Al Arthur & Jason Baker
*Amateur:* 

Skywatch Bronco O/H Lou Vreeland
FC Trumarc's Archbishop O/H Steve Karr
FC AFC Westshore Gunner O/H Jerry Kamphuis
Bluenorth's Alces Americana O/H Ed Zeerip
*RJ:* Gates Smoky Mountain Treasure O/H Greg Seddon

*Jams: *

AFC Calumet's Mein Soupstar Sharon Gierman
Glen Lake F4D Phantom MH Scotty Seward
Ace On The River III Peter Ketola


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulations to Scotty and Phanny for the Open WIN. Quite a recent time you have had with two Open wins and a first grandson.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

David Barrow said:


> Way to go OZ-Mo, Brian, I had a chance to train with him about a month ago, and I believe you have a nice one. I also believe Sandhill's bunch will bring out the best of him. Congratulations!
> Congratulayions to Lynn and Jeff!
> David Barrow


Thanks David.


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations to Hugh Arthur and Rita Jones on the Q win with Seaside's Rogue Warrior at 30 months old. This was Rita's pick from Dora's first litter, the big slow quiet one with the big sad eyes. He's always been a talented marker, harnessing the horse power has been the challenge. Hopefully, this is the "one." You go girl!


Shooter is a VERY nice dog! I was up training with them last week and he was so handsome and sweet! Really nice running dog, congratulations!!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Way to go Scotty and Fanny,,, Steve and Bishop!!!! Congrats!

Angie


----------

